# Utah Woodturning Symposium - May 13-16



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2015)

Upcoming symposium that I discovered. Anyone interested can go to this link:
http://utahwoodturning.com/
Little too far away for me, but might be ideal for those close by. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2015)

I have heard it is a very good one. But a bit too far for me too


----------



## TurnTex (Apr 8, 2015)

It is a good one and I will be there again this year! I will be doing somedemonstrations for Craft Supplies USA on stabilizing on the stage in the vendors area. I will be around the entire symposium so if you attend, please be sure to find me!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone know what the deal is at Craft Supply the Wed. before? Big sale or the usual 10% off?
Graybeard


----------



## Wes Murphy (Apr 9, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is at Craft Supply the Wed. before? Big sale or the usual 10% off?
> Graybeard


The Craft Supply sale is usually stuff that hasn't sold or isn't moving as expected in the store. Some good wood can be found as are other good things. It's a fun day ... bar-b-q burgers, door prizes and a very good grand prize. The symposium is very good, with the best demonstrators they can buy, a really great banquet. They usually give away a lathe as grand prize and many other prizes in the raffle.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for that. It sounds like fun, but for an old geezer who doesn't like crowds, maybe not so much.
The line up of presentors looks outstanding, I know it's a good symposium.
Graybeard


----------

